# [Suche] Programm für Partikeleffekte



## Phantomic (28. Oktober 2003)

*Partikeleffekte*

Hallo,

Ich bräuchte für ein Video ein paar Rauch- und Feuereffekte. 
So was wie Particle Illusion. Nur leider is des ziemlich teuer.
Wenn irgendjemand solche Programme kennt soll er sie einfach reinschreiben


----------



## Bypass41 (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

eine recht günstige Software ist AlamDV. Hat aber keinen Partikel-Generator.

http://fxhome.com/alamdv2/

Gruß


----------



## Phantomic (28. Oktober 2003)

Hab ich auch schon probiert.  Brauch aber was mit mehr Einstellung. Alarm hat zu wenig Effekte


----------



## Tim C. (28. Oktober 2003)

Diese Sachen gehören ab sofort in das Videodesign Forum. Zu finden in der Design Rubrik 

Ich bin mal so frei und schiebe das.

*-moved-*


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habe mir erst kürzlich den Trail von Partikel Illusion geladen. Bischen herumgespielt und festgestellt, dass Du sogar bei der Demoversion Clips exportieren kannst.
Wenn Du es nur einmal brauchst, warum lädst Du Dir das Ganze nicht einfach herunter - macht was Du brauchst! Trial geht glaube 60Tage - also ausreichend!


----------



## Phantomic (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab's mir schon runtergeladen aber ich kann nie etwas exportieren.


----------



## Vincent (28. Oktober 2003)

Was genau möchtest du denn erreichen?


----------



## Phantomic (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich brauch nur ein paar Flammen und ne Explosion. Allerdings sollte man die Parameter verändern können. Particel Illusion wäre perfekt nur bin ich zu dumm dort was zu exportieren.


----------



## Vincent (28. Oktober 2003)

Hier findest du ein Tutorial, welches dir helfen könnte dein Ziel OHNE PLUGINs zu erreichen.
Das Meiste kann man auch mit den "Boardmitteln" erreichen.


----------



## Phantomic (28. Oktober 2003)

Okay! Danke


----------



## Vincent (28. Oktober 2003)

Die Renderfunktion verbirgt sich in obig genanntem Programm übrigens rechts oben unter diesem roten Kreis (record).

edit: Obwohl damit bei mir nur die Rohversion gerendert wird. Dem muss ich mal auf den Grund gehen 

edit2: Ah jetzt geht's, war nur eine Einstellungssache.

Das Progrämmchen ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht weil extrem einfach.


----------



## Erpel (28. Oktober 2003)

Auf der Hompage von P I steht, dass ein Wasserzeichen hinzugefügt wird. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses zu entfernen?


----------



## Vincent (29. Oktober 2003)

Im legalen Bereich außer dem Erwerb der Software sicherlich nicht.


----------

